
The ISIS encrypted messaging app the media reported on recently does not exist - flurpitude
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/isis-alrawi-encryption-messaging-app/
======
bobby_9x
It's pretty trivial to create an encrypted app: put together a simple custom
android app that uses open source openssl libs for messaging directly between
phones/clients.

There will be no way to stop this.

~~~
bisby
Also, trying to defeat encryption by forcing backdoors into things won't
prevent people from using a different version.

Compromising OpenSSL won't break LibreSSL, and nothing stops you from having a
"pre-government intervention" version of either of them.

There is definitely no way to stop this, and government intervention only
harms honest people.

~~~
ibejoeb
>nothing stops you from having a "pre-government intervention" version

Don't neglect to consider surreptitious intervention. You're not going to see
a `dhs/libressl` fork on github. We tried that with the NSA->NIST flow, and it
was outed. New flaws will be injected by some cryptographer being run by
clandestine services.

